# The Doc is the MAN!!!



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 27, 2006)

Just got some ww and blue mystic in the mail today...i'm elated!!!!:banana:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 28, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Just got some ww and blue mystic in the mail today...i'm elated!!!!:banana:


*Congrats mang. It's always great news when ya get your beans. Let's get them babies in some soil.  *


----------



## Bodinski (Dec 30, 2006)

I made an order with Dr on Dec 6. They informed me the order was dispatched (order status = complete). On Dec 23, after inquiring about my order, they informed me that
 " part one  and was dispatched on the  6 December , part 3+4 on the 20th  December  , it is unlikely that all 4 letters have been lost .. "

As of today I still have not receive my order. Should I start worrying?


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 30, 2006)

Could have got lost cause of holidays. It is also it has been intercepted by the man.


----------



## Bodinski (Dec 30, 2006)

I read that the man usually leaves a business card, don't they?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 30, 2006)

Bodinski said:
			
		

> I read that the man usually leaves a business card, don't they?


*Yes in most cases they would have sent you a card saying your seeds were confiscated. I would wait another week and if you still haven't gotten them i would contact the Doc again. Good luck mang. *


----------

